# Duetto lever?



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance but, in the apparent absence of any downloadable user manual for the Duetto III, what is the purpose of the lever at the immediate right of the Portafilter?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Need to look at a pic....but won't that be the Brew Lever. That is you lift it up to start the pour, down to stop.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah! I have spent too much time looking at semi and full auto machines! Now this raises another question. With all the other factors contributing to a good shot surely changing the time that this lever is applied will change the volume and hence the strength of the coffee?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

But you'll be aiming for your target extraction time/weight to fit in with your extraction ratio so you should know when to stop the shot.

Extraction ratio will affect strength.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Beemer said:


> Excuse my ignorance but, in the apparent absence of any downloadable user manual for the Duetto III, what is the purpose of the lever at the immediate right of the Portafilter?


If you are thinking of buying a Duetto not knowing what the lever does then you probably need to read up a bit more on semi-auto machines


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It means you have absolute control over the length of the shot, ie. how long the pump stays on. If you read up on the basics (home barista has some good how-to guides) and have a play with different length pulls on the same grind setting you'll soon get the hang of it. Some machine vendors offer barista training as part of the deal.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay good information from you guys which is why I joined! Now tell me how will I be able to stop the urge, when making expresso, to prolong the pull to get more drink quantity? Will I have to condition myself to resist that urge so that every pull time is the same? I'm moving from filter to expresso so the volume reduction is significant.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

It won't take many overextracted shots to take away that urge!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Just drink both!


----------

